# Daisy B52 mod: help request



## Abe_Stranger

Hello, All:

I have just removes the wrist-support from my B52, and it shoots much better. The only problem is that the squarish shap kind of digs into my hand when I draw. I thought of using electrical tape to soften up the shape, but I'm sure someone out there has a better idea. Any suggestions?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Abe_Stranger said:


> Hello, All:
> 
> I have just removes the wrist-support from my B52, and it shoots much better. The only problem is that the squarish shap kind of digs into my hand when I draw. I thought of using electrical tape to soften up the shape, but I'm sure someone out there has a better idea. Any suggestions?


Unfortunately, the B-52 does not lend itself to easy handle modification. Unlike the F16 it does not have a full length steel section handle. The steel portion extends only a bit more than half way into the plastic handle, so any handle change must be very strong and solid. IMO you would be much be better off to shelve the B-52 and replace it with something better. I no longer shoot my B-52.


----------



## Imperial

maybe a sleeve of sorts over it ? styrofoam comes to mind, the water noodles ( think thats what they are called ) or something of the sort . or take off the handle and add a handle to it . fimo clay comes to mind and maybe some of that solid epoxy stuff . or just use it without the handle as a small shooter . someone on here took off the handle and wrapped lanyard around it as used it as a small hand sized mini shooter .


----------



## mattardel

I would suggest taking off the outer plastic casing completely, and wrapping it in paracord. 







I know this isn't the same one (it's actually a Crosman Firestorm), but it has a similar shape. Fits a lot better in the hand and you can change the thickness by adding layers of cord.


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Henry in Panama said:


> Hello, All:
> 
> I have just removes the wrist-support from my B52, and it shoots much better. The only problem is that the squarish shap kind of digs into my hand when I draw. I thought of using electrical tape to soften up the shape, but I'm sure someone out there has a better idea. Any suggestions?


Unfortunately, the B-52 does not lend itself to easy handle modification. Unlike the F16 it does not have a full length steel section handle. The steel portion extends only a bit more than half way into the plastic handle, so any handle change must be very strong and solid. IMO you would be much be better off to shelve the B-52 and replace it with something better. I no longer shoot my B-52.
[/quote]

Henry has a point, and a kick-a** hat, but the latter is beside the point. The B52 fork structure only extends about a third, or less, of the way down the handle. The main reason I want to continue using the B52 is because my wife gave it to me for Christmas, and it has sentimental value to me; if this weren't the case, I'd toss it under a truck. I'd love to try the paracord grip mattardel, but it isn't feasible due to the short fork foundation. Cool design, though. I'll have to try that when I have the oppurtunity. As for the foam padding, Imperial, I like the idea. I'll have to look for thin foam sheeting next time I go to the hardware store.

I'm out of words for now, fellas; have fun/
Until next time,
Stranger


----------



## adeptus_minor

Could you maybe do a carved wooden handle into which you would fit the fork assembly and then fasten it with epoxy?
(just a guess... I haven't seen what the forks look like with the plastic off)


----------



## Jesus Freak

That one looks really great!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This is the problem, guys. The B-52 frame is just not designed for easy handle mods. Here's a pic of my disassembled B-52.


----------



## Charles

I think fitting a new wooden handle is the obvious way to go. Just cut a couple of blocks a bit bigger than those plastic ones, inlet grooves for the frame, and screw/glue the blocks in place. Then shape the blocks to suit. That would be at least as strong as the plastic grips that came on it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> I think fitting a new wooden handle is the obvious way to go. Just cut a couple of blocks a bit bigger than those plastic ones, inlet grooves for the frame, and screw/glue the blocks in place. Then shape the blocks to suit. That would be at least as strong as the plastic grips that came on it.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Probably stronger, Charles. One reason I stopped shooting mine is that I can feel the handle flexing with strong tubes.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Good Idea the wood will do the trick.


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Hey, guys. I've been at it again, and I think I have something suitable. What do you think? It needs some work, and I have a second piece--the second piece some kind of cedar, AFIK--ready to go after testing this. I think it's pine; the dowels were simply marked "DOWELS," with no wood ID on them.




  








WB grip, 3




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 9, 2012











  








WB grip, 2




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 9, 2012











  








WB grip, 1




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 9, 2012


----------



## Charles

Waiting to see what you think of it after it is fitted ... You will be the ultimate judge of its suitability.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## AZshooter

You might try inserting the short handle into some sort of tubing...Metal, fiberglass, pvc, and filling it with epoxy...or possibly shaping a micarta handle around the short wire frame


----------



## Sharkman

I think Charles has the most workable solution. Should add stability that it lacks. To bad about the lack of stability too because I love the 550 cord solution.


----------



## sniper62

I put Trumark tapered bands on mine so the easy pull makes up for the short handle.



















Second pic taken before I swapped bands


----------



## WILD BILL

Very nice modification


----------



## pop shot

here's how you fix it- send henry $13.00 and your address and get a badass, durable aluminum bentwire.


----------

